# Kwikset 'smart key' door locks good?



## darsunt

I've heard that kwikset 'smart key' door locks can be rekeyed easily and are secure.

Is this true? Because the mechanism must be more complicated, I wonder if in use these locks are unreliable/unsecure?


----------



## Macattac

We have used the Kwikset landlord type system that is put together by a company called landlordlocks.com (i don't know if we should do links here or not). They don't call it "smart key" though - it's something else. We have 4 buildings with 17 apartments total, so some have 2 doors, some basemennts etc -we probably have 30 locks on the system and 1 carry 1 key on my key chain. Pretty sweet.

The selling point is that you can swap out the cylinder just be sticking your special land lord key in it. Turn it and presto it pops out. Slide in new one (now keyed for your new tenant) and your done. I've done it with my hands full of other stuff as i'm walking past the door!

As far as quality goes, it's basically a builder quality, not exactly velvet smooth operation or anything, and the finish wears off here and there.

Security? I don't think they are any more or less secure than your average kind of cheapo lock set. No problems in 4 years.

But the people at that company are nice (i think it's a pretty small outfit). They stood by a problem i had with one unit, and the locks have not been a problem to own for me or my tenants.


----------



## Maintenance 6

Kwikset is basically a consumer grade lockset. No better or worse than most out there, and better than some of the low grade stuff at the big box stores, I've installed plenty of them and had very few call backs. The smart key feature adds nothing to the security of the lockset, only to the convenience of rekeying, which is something the average homeowner doesn't have done very often. If you have a security concern, look for an entry lockset that says it carries a "UL" grade 2 rating. No knobset will provide the level of security that a deadbolt with a good strike will.


----------



## Sammy

If you have a need to rekey locks on a regular basis as in rental property then the Smart key is a viable option. It uses regular pin tumbler technology so it is no more or less secure than other locks. 
The deadbolts are an ANSI grade one which is commercial duty so that is a plus.


----------



## lockman

The smart key locks are a little more secure against picking. This is because instead of just using pins like most locks, they actually have a sidebar in the lock. When the correct key is inserted, the sidebar is moved into the inner cylinder, allowing it to turn. 

With that in mind, with the smart key locks you must have an existing key to rekey the locks. If you don't have one, you have to buy a new lock. With normal locks, if you lose your keys you can have somebody make a key or rekey the locks instead of completely replacing it.


----------



## DUDE!

I was on their site the other day looking at work, it appeared to me that the smart locks were all deadbolts, yes you could rekey any of their regular door knob locks at a locksmith but the only smart key was a deadbolt.


----------



## MgMopar

Not all deadbolts :yes: knobs too

http://www.kwikset.com/Products/SmartKey/default.aspx

I have use the smart key they do have dead bolt and knobs. They seem to be good They do have a higher security rating then there standard lock set. The also feel of higher quality. As for durability only time will tell. At first when I rekeyed I had to jiggle a bit to get to work. Less then impressive. I figure out what I did wrong by the 3rd one I was keying and redid the other with good results. After I realized what I was doing wrong I feel a little silly. When rekeying you insert the key that is keyed for the lock and turn with a release tool in place. Then you swap the key with the one you desire the lock to now work with and return the lock to original position. Presto it now works only with the new key you keyed it for. It is pretty easy when inserting the new key while holding the release tool to not have the key bottomed all the was in the lock. (that what I was doing) after figuring that out they seem to operate smoothly. I have all the locks at our other home keyed the same as the current residence and can rekey one or all of them If I want if I am going to be having someone else check on the place for me.

I will still be buying more for garage walk threw doors and stuff. I like having fewer keys. So far I have the three doors here with dead bolts that were already keyed alike and three doors with dead bolts and knobs with the smart key keyed the same at our other house.


----------



## globallocky

*Kwikset Smartkey Fault...*

I certainly hope you havent invested in the latest Kwikset Smartkey technology. The problems with this product continue to mount.

Baldwin products were recently purchased by the same parent company as Kwikset and have started making their locks and hardware using the same types of cylinders.

If you purchase new products from any of these related manufacturers, you need to be aware that the techniques for opening these locks are too easy to duplicate.

http://locks210.blogspot.com/2010/08/kwikset-smartkey-fault.html


----------



## TheDoorGuy

*Check out Kwikset vs Schlage easy rekey competion*

*Easy rekey locks*

Posted on August 26, 2010 by TheDoorGuy 
Rekeying refers to changing the inner mechanisms of a deadbolt or key in knob lock so that it works on a different key. This would be something that you would want to do if you had just purchased a home or business or if you are a landlord with new tenants in a property or perhaps you lost some keys and wanted to be sure that no unauthorized person had easy access to your property.
This task has traditionally been done by locksmiths or other people with knowledge of locks and access to the specialized kits that are required to do the job.
Three of the major lock manufacturing companies have come out with entry locks that can be rekeyed without the use of specialized tools and rekeying kits. Kwikset and Baldwin both call theirs “Smartkey” and Schlage calls theirs “SecureKey”.
The Smartkey systems come with a learning tool that allows the lock to change to a new key when the old key and the learning tool are used together. The Schlage SecureKey comes with a blue rekeying key that is required to do the same thing. You will have to get the blue key cut to match the desired new key.
I have worked with all three of these systems a few times. They are easy if you follow the instructions and it only takes a few seconds. I have read some online reviews and there seem to be some cases where the locks have rekeyed themselves for no apparent reason. The systems have not been around long enough to really have a track record so I would advise doing a bit of research on your own before choosing one over the other.
There was recently a lockpicking contest at a locksmith convention in Florida. 56 Kwikset SmartKey and 56 Schlage SecureKey were challenged. On that day the Kwikset product proved to be much more pick resistant. Only one was picked whereas forty four of the Schlage locks were picked. Here is link to the full article:
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20100825005392/en
If you have lock or door questions or comments please feel free to contact me through my website: www.thedoorguy.com.


----------



## Jim F

How do you come up with a new key as opposed to changing the lock to a pre-existing key? Do you just buy a key blank and have it randomly cut to come up with a new key?


----------



## TheDoorGuy

You might be able to get some cut keys from a locksmith...
They usually keep the keys not used in a rekey job and recycle them
on new jobs.
If you can't get them there you can buy them on eBay really cheap!
Here's one example that I just found:
http://cgi.ebay.com/40-KWIKSET-sing...686?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb0b2d4e6

If that link doesn't work just go to eBay and search kwikset precut keys.
Should get lots of options.
Hope that helps!
RC/DG


----------



## Thurman

"macattac": Your key system sound a lot like a system I'm used to in an industrial setting made by "BestKey" (not a plug, just saying). I had one key which would fit over 300 locks on site. Certain management level employees had a key which would fit only certain locks, certain maintenance employees had keys to fit only certain locks, etc. There were a few of us that had THE Master Key which would fit any lock on site. Also with this key, we could insert it and turn to the left to release the lock mechanism to install a different tumbler mechanism and use a different key. These were both padlocks and doorsets. I've often wondered why they (BestKey) had never entered the consumer market. David


----------



## urborn2die

I like the kwikset smartkeys system, I have it in all my locks and even bought the reset tool from amazon because I fubard a few trying to rekey. 

Make sure you do it the correct way and seat the key becuase you can screw it up and wont be able to unlock it with anything and have to use the reset tool but once you have practiced its a breeze and saves tons of money.


----------



## darsunt

I've been using them for awhile now, and they seem very solid. Also rekeying is not too bad once you get the hang of it.

The only bad thing I've found so far is the brass finish on them wears off fast, and they end up looking old in a year or two.


----------



## cbzdel

they have a lifetime warranty, they cover everything that I recall. If you call them they give you two options, buy another one and switch packages and return the old one, or you can mail your old one to them and they will send you a new one..

I have all smartkey on my house, thought it would be a nice feature.. It works good for going on vacation, change 1 lock and give a set of keys to friend to feed pets and such, when we get back from vacation change it back. Not that we dont trust them its just a seance of added security. 

I also changed all my interor knobs to the matching interior handles. For the price I am happy.

We have an alarm, and so if you want to break though my consumer grade locks just to have the alarm go off be my guest :laughing:


----------



## globallocky

Do you think your alarm will protect you? When your Kwikset fails at an odd time and you are locked out I'm sure your opinion will change.

You know what happens when you spend peanuts...you get monkeys.

I dont blame anyone for wanting a DIY option. But if you DIY'ers continue to disrespect the opinions of the trained industry technicians, that present mounting evidence as to a products viability, then as the saying goes, "A fool and his money are soon parted".


----------



## Malagus

As a locksmith for 5 and a half years, I have 4 major issues with the kwikset smart key. 

1st: Anyone can change it themselves. This is toted as a good thing. But, since you don't need any special tool to change it, just the working key, any other key, and a sharp tool such as a needle or safety-pin, someone can easily change the lock to another key as a joke or gag. This is not that big of a deal if you have it on a home, but these locks are being found more and more on public gates (ie. pool-gate, tennis courts, entry gates, etc.). Any tenant that wants too can change the lock instantly and really screw up the other tenants. I've seen this happen many times.

2nd: It cannot be master keyed. If you ever want more then one key to work this lock, then you are stuck. One key only makes it un-viable for many commercial applications.

3rd: If your key is worn, good luck! If you happen to want to use a slightly worn key, the wafers inside cannot adjust to the inaccurate cuts on your key. The lock will fail. This means that you need to change this lock to a "new" freshly cut key periodically otherwise the lock will fail. Most pin-tumbler locks adjust to worn out keys with use, and will last for decades without a rekey. I shudder to think about how many of these locks will fail in the next 5 years.

4th: The biggest reason: Most other techniques (picking, bumping, hammering, drilling, or pulling the lock plug) make a fairly large amount of noise. A smartkey lock on your door means that people could invade your house at night and you would never know, unless you got a dog or an alarm. 

Stay away from smartkeys for you and your families safety.

P.S. Thieves know about these weaknesses and are always eager to exploit them. Don't believe for a second that most burglars won't know how to bypass your smartkey lock.


----------



## beenthere

If your concerned about peoples safety. Why would you post how to open the lock. On an open forum where anyone can read it.

I removed that section from your post. Don't post it again.


----------



## Malagus

Sorry about that. Locksmith always face the dilemma of telling to much and letting criminals know about how to break into homes or too little and keeping consumers ignorant of the major security holes in their home. The smartkey has been out for years and the technique i mentioned is not new and will be used as an easy way to break into it. 

As a locksmith, my policy has always been more about teaching people about security then selling them product. I don't need to tell people that putting a padlock on a gate isn't super secure since it is very obvious that you could just jump over it. That's just common sense. To address the original poster, (and not to mention the technique to open this lock), the kwikset smartkey has and will always be in my opinion worse then a padlock on a gate: much less secure. 

But, unlike the padlock on a gate, something that we all know is not secure at all, kwikset attempts to convince its consumers that this lock will keep you safe and that it is maintains "the highest level of security". That is simply untrue. And if you want proof, call up any large locksmith shop and ask a locksmith what they think of this lock. It is my goal, as a educated locksmith who has defeated the smartkey, to let the community know that this product is terrible.


----------



## beenthere

This thread has informed the public enough about the lock. And we thank you and others.

However. This is not a why I hate this product site.

So no more post about it are needed.

For the record. The site has a rule about why I hate this product threads. They aren't allowed.
And they are generally deleted. I left this thread open. So people can know that there is/could be a flaw.

But anymore post in this thread about it will put this thread into the trash bin. And any new threads about it will follow suit.


----------



## garya505

Malagus said:


> P.S. Thieves know about these weaknesses and are always eager to exploit them. Don't believe for a second that most burglars won't know how to bypass your smartkey lock.


I have SmartKey locks. I also have a front door anunciator, a steel security door, and an alarm system (on all windows and doors) that is always on. If they bypass all of those, can they bypass my 12 gauge shotgun? :laughing:


----------



## steveel

I don't have an opinion.

I just wanted to add that I bought a rekey kit for ordinary knobs and deadbolts on amazon, came with a plastic doodad and five or six bags that each contained 50 of the common pin sizes. I did all 6 locks in my house for less than the $5/each price at the big box store, and I've got a LOT of pins leftover for when friends ask me to do theirs.


----------



## Mr Chips

Malagus said:


> As a locksmith for 5 and a half years, I have 4 major issues with the kwikset smart key.
> 
> 1st: Anyone can change it themselves..


if i was a locksmith, i'd probably feel the same way!! Doesn't mean it's a bad product. 



Malagus said:


> 2nd: It cannot be master keyed. If you ever want more then one key to work this lock, then you are stuck. One key only makes it un-viable for many commercial applications.
> .


Most homeowners don't need to master key locks, so this is a non issue unless you have rental properties. Even then it saves you money in the long run, you just need to carry more keys.



Malagus said:


> 3rd: If your key is worn, good luck! If you happen to want to use a slightly worn key, the wafers inside cannot adjust to the inaccurate cuts on your key. The lock will fail. This means that you need to change this lock to a "new" freshly cut key periodically otherwise the lock will fail. Most pin-tumbler locks adjust to worn out keys with use, and will last for decades without a rekey. I shudder to think about how many of these locks will fail in the next 5 years.


All keys wear, the fact that a standard lock will still work with a worn key just illustrates that they are easy to pick. Wouldn't a lock with such tight tolerances be MORE SECURE than a standard lock. If you care about my family so much, you should be encouraging me to buy this lock, no scaring me away from it



Malagus said:


> 4th: The biggest reason: Most other techniques (picking, bumping, hammering, drilling, or pulling the lock plug) make a fairly large amount of noise. A smartkey lock on your door means that people could invade your house at night and you would never know, unless you got a dog or an alarm.


PICKING & DRILLING make a lot of noise!?!? Now your just making stuff up. The video that was posted and removed showe a guy banging a blank into a smartkey. if you are saying that is stealthier than picking, drilling or evenbumping I have to say it is clear that you are simply attacking a product that jepordizes your livelyhood



beenthere said:


> This thread has informed the public enough about the lock. And we thank you and others.
> 
> However. This is not a why I hate this product site.
> 
> So no more post about it are needed.
> 
> For the record. The site has a rule about why I hate this product threads. They aren't allowed.
> And they are generally deleted. I left this thread open. So people can know that there is/could be a flaw.
> 
> But anymore post in this thread about it will put this thread into the trash bin. And any new threads about it will follow suit.


I wish you would delete this thread, it's pretty clear that the two locksmiths ( or maybe 1 using 2 names) is against this lock since they make good money to rekey locks and using this forum and two year old post to try and scare consumers. Practically ever consumer lock on the market has a weakness, we all understand and accept that theives know how to pick, bump and drill locks. they also know how to break windows, and use garage door openers found in unlocked cars in the driveway. This thread should be locked at the very least, it bothers me that these guys continue to spew their nonsense, and offer nothing in the way of helping people with actual solutions to their current questions


----------



## rboverman

I found this site and this thread by doing a google : "kwikset smart key problems". I do NOT want to bad mouth anyone or anything... just tell you what happened to me today. We had previously bought a brass Kwikset that went bad after 15 years of use. I called Kwikset and they sent a replacement for the shipping cost. It was a Smart key and I thought that it was a great idea. This morning, I left early and locked the door behind me. Later my son was leaving and he tried to lock the door with his key (we have been using the new door lock 3 to 4 months) and the door would not lock... he tried my wife's key and it would not lock either. When I got home, I tried my key and the door would not lock. My son called kwikset and they said the lock had malfunctioned and they would send us a new one on Monday (today is Saturday)... We still had the old lock and was able to swap the old one for the smart key one... This will get us by, but you can understand my concern about this and wanted to know what other people's experience is with the Smart key system. Is this an on going problem or is this just a one time thing? I would be interested to find what other people's experience with the product might be. Thanks!!!


----------



## beenthere

So they are standing behind their product, and treating you right.


----------



## rboverman

Yeah... I have never had a problem with them in standing behind their product. I worked for Black & Decker which at one time (may still??) owned Kwikset and know to call them if there is a problem. I just can't figure why the lock just quit working after 3 to 4 months use??? I have read ALL the threads about this and know there was some "I hate this product" going on... I just want to know what to expect in the long term... I may just have to wait and see.... Thanks!


----------



## beenthere

The only thing you'll get from here on why it failed. Is speculation.


----------



## globallocky

Well Mr Chips and Beenthere,

It seems that the problems with this product continue to mount. And it seems that you both continue to sing the praises.

It has been proved time and again that your opinions are WRONG.

Why dont you just fess up and admit that you are wrong?

Why dont you admit that you are nothing but handymen, intent on knocking professionals points of view and leading people astray?

We professionals are not and have not shown to be product haters, yet you few inexperienced individuals continue to mislead readers of this forum with your false diatribe. Perhaps you should become republican politicians.

The product speaks for itself. If you pay peanuts, you get monkeys, similar to the misguided opinions of Mr Chips and Been There!


----------



## beenthere

If the product speaks for itself. Why do you insist on speaking about it then.

Let it go. This thread is on the line to be deleted. As a violation of site rules. If you insist on replying on the topic. In the same way as you have been. It will be deleted.

End of discussion.


----------



## Noel8

*Old mortise lock replacement?*

I have an old mortise lock ( i think that is what it is called ) for my front door entrance. Would a kwikset lock with a handle be compatible? By that I mean, the old lock is covering a vertical, rectangular area ( 2 1/4" x 7" ). I do not know what to expect by removing it as far as door wood condition.


----------



## Rexi1212

*Locksmith San Diego*

Smart key locks is mare secure against picking.'Smart Key can be rekeyed easily and are more secure.It is seem to be a good it is the highest security rating then the other locks.


----------



## CenCalLocksmith

I too am a State Licensed Locksmith with 5 years of experience and why Kwikset still continues to market this product is beyond me. Its security is very poor and burglars are aware of it. 

You are much better off buying standard Kwikset locks and if you need to re-key them for cheap you can be a re-key kit for around $10 which are sold at most hardware stores (as one user said he did).

Schlage had a similar product and once they discovered this vulnerability, they pulled it off of the shelves and have ceased making them. 

I am not bashing this product, I am simply backing up the other locksmith's post and am serving the public and their safety.


----------



## mikey48

Beenthere is out of line. Rude


----------

